# 70-200 F/4 IS repair cost



## Mappy (Sep 16, 2012)

Ouch! The focus system of my 70-200 F/4 IS was slipping (both in manual and auto), so I sent it in for repair: "600 euro to fix it". I'm almost doubting to get a new lens instead :-\

Just looking for moral support (guarantee period just ended a month before of course ), and wondering if anybody else had this kind of repair.

Longer description: if I point the camera upward, it won't focus from distant to near, the focus group just slips. If I hold the camera pointing downwards everything works fine. Normal horizontal position will work sometimes.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 16, 2012)

Mappy said:


> Ouch! The focus system of my 70-200 F/4 IS was slipping (both in manual and auto), so I sent it in for repair: "600 euro to fix it". I'm almost doubting to get a new lens instead :-\



I know the shock you're in - and obviously for more expensive lenses Canon service charges even higher fees than for my old 100 non-L macro that broke down twice. My estimate is that they charge €200 just for disassembling the lens and picking up the screwdriver. €600 repair fee (w/o new warranty!) for a €1000 lens is really bordering on total loss ... obviously the service never tries a repair, but simply replaces everything that is remotely affected - might be indeed cheaper due to high technicians' fees. Knowing Tamron has 6 years warranty... well, we all like Canon, don't we?

What does the cost estimate say is wrong w/ the lens? If it isn't detailed ask them again what they propose to do exactly. If you are going to buy a new one there's always the option to try to repair it yourself or let someone gearhead friend give it a try, disassembling and reassembling the thing isn't that hard (see youtube on this).


----------



## Mappy (Sep 16, 2012)

The list of things to do says:
FOCUS ASS'Y, USM
LENS ASS'Y, 3&4 GUIDE BARREL
COLLAR DECENTERIG REPLACE

And the written description was "need to replace an expensive part and takes a lot of time".

Taking a lens apart is doable, but keeping it dust-free when putting it back together (if you don't need replacement parts) is not so easy at home. So the options would be to have a lens for 600 euro, or have a toy/paperweight and a new lens with guarantee for 1000 euro...


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 16, 2012)

Mappy said:


> So the options would be to have a lens for 600 euro, or have a toy/paperweight and a new lens with guarantee for 1000 euro...



Personally I went the upgrade way (in your case 70-200/2.8) when they wanted to repair my €450 lens for €250 for the second time. In your case self-repair doesn't seem to be an option due to the replacement of a component - so I can only give you my condolences and note for myself that buying expensive lenses might result in expensive repairs with Canon's short warranty :-(


----------



## preppyak (Sep 16, 2012)

Doesn't help you now, but, this is why you should carry insurance on your gear. If my 70-200 has the same thing happen, the insurance company hands me a check for $1000 and I get a new one.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 16, 2012)

Mappy said:


> The list of things to do says:
> FOCUS ASS'Y, USM
> LENS ASS'Y, 3&4 GUIDE BARREL
> COLLAR DECENTERIG REPLACE
> ...


 
Canon lens assembly facilities do not have any special clean room, its pretty much like your home. They might use dry nitrogen to blow out any dust, but I doubt it. Getting dust in it is not a issue, but re-assembling it and adjusting the elements for decentering is a issue.
Sometimes you can come out ahead by selling it as-is on ebay to someone who needs it for parts, or can fix it for a few dollars. Those expensive parts are not really all that expensive if you put in used ones.


----------



## Mappy (Sep 16, 2012)

preppyak said:


> Doesn't help you now, but, this is why you should carry insurance on your gear. If my 70-200 has the same thing happen, the insurance company hands me a check for $1000 and I get a new one.


I wonder if insurances would not put this off as 'normal wear', which is usually excluded.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sometimes you can come out ahead by selling it as-is on ebay to someone who needs it for parts, or can fix it for a few dollars. Those expensive parts are not really all that expensive if you put in used ones.


Another good option. But I doubt I could sell it for 500 euro or more in this state


----------



## albron00 (Sep 16, 2012)

I've had the same problem with this lens: couldn't focus properly when pointing the lens up or down. 
Got repaired two weeks before warranty ends. 
They sent me the list of changed parts and the price I'd payed - 640 euros.
Crazy


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 16, 2012)

What was the warranty period?

Was it the maufacturers / dealers 1 year warranty or an extended warranty?

Is there evidence of dropping or physical abuse to lens?

If you paid with your credit card you may have two years warranty...check the small print. 

Even if you don't or didn't, it doesn't sound to me like the lens has lasted a reasonable period given purchase price and specification. In the EU you have additional consumer rights beyond the warranty, few folk are aggressive enough to pursue them, but they are there if you google.

If you bought grey or dropped it then you may be stuffed.


----------



## DB (Sep 17, 2012)

My 70-200mm f/4L IS lens was making a lot of noise (2008 manufacture), so I off-loaded it for 850 euros in June. Anything consumer electronic will cost as much to fix as to replace (80-100 per hour for a technician + shop profit + taxes etc.)

Advertise it on eBay as working but possible faulty and you will get at least 450-500 for it. There are people out there (e.g. The LensDoctor etc.)who have a lot of experience in taking EF lenses apart and putting them back together again.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> What was the warranty period?
> 
> Was it the maufacturers / dealers 1 year warranty or an extended warranty?
> 
> ...


+1 Good Advice. (However, if its been dropped, they almost certainly can tell by the nature of the damage.)


----------



## Mappy (Sep 17, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> What was the warranty period?
> Was it the maufacturers / dealers 1 year warranty or an extended warranty?
> 
> Is there evidence of dropping or physical abuse to lens?
> ...


EU default 2 year warranty. Dealer has to provide the 2 years. I first contacted the dealer 2 years and 3 weeks after buying date 

The lens is without any external damage. The only thing dented is the figure of speech that these L-lenses are solid as a tank 

I'll look into the 'reasonable period' a bit more. Maybe I can get at least a discount out of it.


----------



## eve (Sep 19, 2012)

Preppy and others: What company did you buy your lens insurance through? Do you have to buy it at the time of purchase? Am thinking of doing this as well.


----------



## BionicTim (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi

I would like to add to this discussion about the focus problem of this lens. I've had one for three years and mine has got progressively worse. The focussing ring just spins around and is totally useless in manual. I have just managed to fix it myself for free!

It turns the lens into an amazing new version of itself, in that there are now two options when focusing manually. The focus ring can now cover it's entire focus range either in 1/2 turn or 1/4 tun of the focus ring.

I made a video on how to do this simple fix and I clearly show the problem and solution. Unfortunately it is not possible to have it now with autofocus, as it would burn out the motor or damage the camera.

https://youtu.be/1Ug6QdsmSnA

Good luck with the repair if you want to convert to manual ONLY.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Jan 11, 2017)

eve said:


> Preppy and others: What company did you buy your lens insurance through? Do you have to buy it at the time of purchase? Am thinking of doing this as well.



You'll find a lot of discussions of insurance on here. Personally, I just called my insurance company (USAA) and told them I wanted to insure my camera gear. I pay about $125 to insure $10,000 worth of gear a year. Covers accidental damage and theft.


----------



## EvvPhotog (Jan 16, 2017)

Ouch! I have this exact problem with mine and was getting ready to send it in for a quote.

I bought this one used for what the repair would cost. That sucks! :-(


----------



## sama (Jan 16, 2017)

I researched and came across this post months ago when my 85 1.8 had a manual focus slip problem. I just adjusted the USM retaining ring (silver) a bit and it worked. I pushed the ring a bit (may be less than 1cm) clockwise to tighten it up and the manual focus ring became fully engaged. 

The original loctite seemed to have cracked and failed to keep the retaining ring in position. I adjusted the tension of the ring according to loctite marks.

http://community.usa.canon.com/t5/Lenses/Canon-EF-24-70-F2-8-manual-focus-slip/m-p/165429/highlight/true#M7504


----------

